# ABA swap questions.



## jakenfire (May 1, 2010)

I have a 1992 jetta with a 1.8 8v digi II. i need a new crank and rods, so i was thinking "why not do an ABA swap instead??" makes sense right? 

what my question is... how much do you think it would run me to have my local vw shop (not dealer) do this for me?? i work full time and need it done quick, so i dont really have the time to do this one on my own. i called some places and have gotten no answer. im really just wondering if anyone knows what the average going rate is. i know that its going to be different from shop to shop, but im just looking for a ballpark so i know, when i do get a quote, if they are asking too much. 

am i looking in the right direction, is it worth it to have a shop do something like this? I only paid $400 for the car.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

try posting on craigslist. you get to name your own price that way.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

jakenfire said:


> I have a 1992 jetta with a 1.8 8v digi II. i need a new crank and rods, so i was thinking "why not do an ABA swap instead??" makes sense right?
> 
> what my question is... how much do you think it would run me to have my local vw shop (not dealer) do this for me?? i work full time and need it done quick, so i dont really have the time to do this one on my own. i called some places and have gotten no answer. im really just wondering if anyone knows what the average going rate is. i know that its going to be different from shop to shop, but im just looking for a ballpark so i know, when i do get a quote, if they are asking too much.
> 
> am i looking in the right direction, is it worth it to have a shop do something like this? I only paid $400 for the car.


 Where are you at?


----------



## jakenfire (May 1, 2010)

Prof315 said:


> Where are you at?


 Sacramento CA


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

try the norcal section. you might be able to get the help of a fellow vortexer.


----------



## jakenfire (May 1, 2010)

So I never got a callback from my local shop and have been getting the runaround. So I've decided I'm just going to do this myself. Which isn't a big deal, I'm plenty confident that I have the ability to do so, i've had my hands inside and out of the RV that's in it. it's Just going to take more time. 

So what all am I'm going to need to do this? As far as I know, the only thing I need, other than an early ABA block, is a spacer for the destributer. I have a complete 92 jetta 1.8 digi RV. I haven't gotten an ABA block yet. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## vr2jetta (Dec 16, 2007)

You would need everything under the hood, less the lighting harness, from the motor mounts up. Also a downpipe due to the aba being taller. Your MK2 is all ready CE2 so you are good to go pretty much. That should be it really, minus a few odds and ends. The only thing I can think of is the rear engine mount may be different, so You would either need the subframe too, or cut and weld the mount bracket. I had to do that on a vr swap once, but I never have done an aba.


----------



## Ickey (Sep 6, 2009)

the rear engine mount u can either up date it like i did or get another round one with the insert ...which i think i am going to do that mount is the easistt one to change out i thought


----------



## jakenfire (May 1, 2010)

vr2jetta said:


> You would need everything under the hood, less the lighting harness, from the motor mounts up. Also a downpipe due to the aba being taller. Your MK2 is all ready CE2 so you are good to go pretty much. That should be it really, minus a few odds and ends. The only thing I can think of is the rear engine mount may be different, so You would either need the subframe too, or cut and weld the mount bracket. I had to do that on a vr swap once, but I never have done an aba.


So everything under the hood of my car?? Or everything from the mk3??


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

Just grab the aba block and distributor. You can take apart the two distributors and turn the aba dizzy into a 4-window unit. I can't remember for sure, but I think it's only the mk1 that had downpipe problems with the aba's extra height. Skip the timing belt cover, and you're all set. ABA timing belt.

digi will run the aba just fine.


----------



## jakenfire (May 1, 2010)

ziddey said:


> Just grab the aba block and distributor. You can take apart the two distributors and turn the aba dizzy into a 4-window unit. I can't remember for sure, but I think it's only the mk1 that had downpipe problems with the aba's extra height. Skip the timing belt cover, and you're all set. ABA timing belt.
> 
> digi will run the aba just fine.


So the CE2 harness will work with the ABA?

As far as I remeber the knock sensor is the only thing that actualy goes to the block from the harness.


----------



## quartermain (Jun 4, 2008)

are you planning to swap just the bottom end, or install the complete aba including harness and ECU


----------



## jakenfire (May 1, 2010)

quartermain said:


> are you planning to swap just the bottom end, or install the complete aba including harness and ECU


I apologize, I should have specified. Just the bottom end.


----------



## jakenfire (May 1, 2010)

So if I'm going to be putting my 1.8 digi II head on an ABA block, what head bolts and head gasket am I going to be using? And is there any special place I should get it from, or can i just get it from germanautoparts.com? 

Anything else I should be doing while I'm at it?

Once again, I really appreciate the input.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

i believe 9a/3a head gaskets will work. i went with a metal one from gap.

head bolts should be the same, or at least i'm hoping so.


----------



## jakenfire (May 1, 2010)

ziddey said:


> i believe 9a/3a head gaskets will work. i went with a metal one from gap.
> 
> head bolts should be the same, or at least i'm hoping so.


Hoping so? Haha, Thats doesn't sound too reassuring.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

use the aba metal head gasket. 27 bucks for a victor/reinz gasket. and make sure the head is perfectly flat, or get it shaved a little just to be 100% for sure. and use 1.8 or 2.0 head bolts. $.99 each, there both the same length and part number. and you need an aba timing belt. and if you use the mk3 down pipe, its the right length for everything to line up right. you will need 2 40mm soft plugs, one for the block breather drain and one for the crank position sensor hole. and you will also need a block off plate for the block breather its self. and either make the aba dizzy a 4 window unit, or get the adapter to use the 1.8 dizzy in the 2.0 block. i took a 1.8 and 2.0 dizzy and made a 4 window unit.

any questions? just shoot me a message..


----------



## jakenfire (May 1, 2010)

Glegor said:


> use the aba metal head gasket. 27 bucks for a victor/reinz gasket. and make sure the head is perfectly flat, or get it shaved a little just to be 100% for sure. and use 1.8 or 2.0 head bolts. $.99 each, there both the same length and part number. and you need an aba timing belt. and if you use the mk3 down pipe, its the right length for everything to line up right. you will need 2 40mm soft plugs, one for the block breather drain and one for the crank position sensor hole. and you will also need a block off plate for the block breather its self. and either make the aba dizzy a 4 window unit, or get the adapter to use the 1.8 dizzy in the 2.0 block. i took a 1.8 and 2.0 dizzy and made a 4 window unit.
> 
> any questions? just shoot me a message..



thank you!


----------

